# Lợi ích khi cho bé sử dụng đồ chơi gỗ



## Vũ Thu Hằng (7/4/18)

*Đồ chơi gỗ kích thích sự tư duy, sáng tạo của trẻ và là một sản phẩm đồ chơi trẻ em an toàn có chức năng giáo dục rất tốt mà bố mẹ nên lựa chọn cho bé yêu nhà mình.*
Các đồ chơi bằng gỗ đang được các mẹ lựa chọn cho bé nhà mình bởi chất liệu, thiết kế an toàn cùng những lợi ích mà nó mang lại giúp bé phát triển một cách toàn diện hơn. Đồ chơi được làm bằng gỗ an toàn kích thích sự sáng tạo, tư duy của trẻ bởi đồ chơi này cần sự tìm tòi và khám phá mới chơi được.

_




Bộ đồ chơi gỗ tìm hình 12 con giáp_​*Một số lợi ích của đồ chơi gỗ sẽ giúp bố mẹ nhận ra tác dụng tuyệt vời mà nó mang lại cho bé :*

*Đồ chơi gỗ giúp bé tăng khả năng sáng tạo và tư duy*
Đồ chơi bằng gỗ thường là những hình khối mô phỏng các vật dụng trong nhà hay các hình thù khác nhau nhưng nó luôn có sức hút, kích thích sự tò mò và khám phá của trẻ. Những trò chơi cho bé suy nghĩ, ý thức tập trung cao để liên kết các khối hình thành các trò chơi khác nhau hay đưa ra phương án giải quyết trò chơi tốt nhất. Mỗi loại đồ chơi đều có tính giáo dục cao với các trò chơi lắp ghép cần tính kiên trì, cẩn thận và có sức tưởng tượng, trí nhớ tốt để lắp thành đồ vật tương ứng hay tạo thành các hình thù khác mà bé muốn. Các bộ đồ chơi nấu ăn rất thích hợp với các bé gái giúp các bé yêu thích công việc nấu ăn, nội trợ ngay từ nhỏ. Đồ chơi mang tính giáo dục giúp bé hình thành các khái niệm cơ bản, học cách suy nghĩ, tư duy qua các con số và phép toán của trò chơi.

_



_
_Bảng ghép gỗ hình côn trùng_​*Giúp bé nhận biết, khám phá các đồ vật xung quanh mình qua các mảnh ghép*
Các đồ chơi có các mảnh gỗ có thể tạo thành các hình thù khác nhau từ đồ vật, con vật quen thuộc với bé đến các đồ, con vật ở thế giới bên ngoài mà bé chưa được nhìn thấy. Các bức tranh gỗ với các hình ảnh của thế giới xung quanh giúp bé khám phá được nhiều hơn khi được tự tay tạo nên hay nhìn trực tiếp đồ vật đó. Những trò chơi bằng gỗ giúp bé sáng tạo và học tập tốt hơn từ những mảnh gỗ và trò chơi xếp hình đơn giản nhưng cũng giúp bé học hỏi và tích lũy được rất nhiều điều.

*Đồ chơi gỗ giúp bé nhanh nhẹn, linh hoạt hơn qua các trò chơi vận động*
Đồ chơi không chỉ mang tính khám phá tư duy linh hoạt hơn mà còn giúp bé vận động nhiều hơn qua các đồ chơi đập bóng, kéo xe…

*Ngoài ra đồ chơi gỗ còn kích thích phát triển các giác quan của trẻ*
Đồ chơi gỗ giúp kích thích phát triển các giác quan của trẻ như thính giác, thị giác… qua màu sắc, hình thù độc đáo hay các trò chơi phát ra âm thanh.
Với các loại đồ chơi bằng gỗ hay đồ chơi đất nặn trẻ em đa dạng và phong phú giúp bé phát triển vững chắc từ đầu. Cho bé một tâm hồn thoải mái, giúp bé khám phá thế giới xung quanh với những đồ chơi gần gũi với cuộc sống.

_Nguồn: babimart_


----------



## Labiang (12/5/21)

Mỗi loại đồ chơi đều có tính giáo dục cao với các trò chơi lắp ghép cần tính kiên trì, cẩn thận và có sức tưởng tượng, trí nhớ tốt để lắp thành đồ vật tương ứng hay tạo thành các hình thù khác mà bé muốn


----------

